# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  BERITA DUKA

## dattairadian

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi rojiuun...
Telah berpulang ke Rahmatullah, ibunda dari Bp. Robby Iwan (Sekjen KOI's) pagi ini (2 Jan) di Bandung.
Semoga almarhumah diterima di sisiNYA, begitupun dengan segala amal ibadahnya & semoga yang ditinggalkan diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan.
Amin ya Robbal 'alamiin....

----------


## William Pantoni

Turut Berdukacita Om Robby...
Semoga almarhumah diterima di sisi Tuhan Yang Maha Esa.

----------


## bang2

Turut berdukacita

----------


## darren febriano

Turut Berduka Cita sedalam-dalamnya
Semoga almarhumah diterima di sisiNya
serta Om Robby dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan

----------


## Kete

Turut berduka cita om Robby....

----------


## ademilanforever

Turut berduka cita, semoga almarhumah diterima di sisi Allah SWT dan diampuni segala dosanya, amiin.

----------


## Rova

Turut berduka cita om robby yg sedalam2nya...

----------


## chivas

Turut berduka cita....

----------


## ronny

Turut berduka cita Om Robby, semoga arwah beliau mendapat te,apat terbaik di sisiNya dan yang ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan, Amin

----------


## ronny

Sekedar usul, jika memang ada yang ingin melayat, sebaiknya yg dari jkt bisa dikoordinir dan bersama - sama ke bdg, tq

----------


## mrbunta

Turut berduka juga om robby

----------


## Davkoi

Turut berduka cita Om Robby 
semoga arwah beliau mendapat tempat terbaik di sisiNya dan yang ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan
Amin

----------


## cantonguy

Turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya.
Semoga arwah nya dapat diterima di sisi Tuhan .

----------


## hadi SE

SAYA TURUT BERDUKACITA BRO ROBBY, SEMOGA ARWAH BELIAU DITERIMA DISISINYA....AMIN

----------


## harry

turut berdukacita yang sedalamdalamnya

----------


## h_andria

turut berduka cita...

----------


## hartono_88

turut berduka cita sedalam - dalam nya bro......

----------


## Chandra

Ikut berduka cita Pak Robby...

----------


## troy

turut berduka om robby....

----------


## ftupamahu

turut berduka cita

ferry

----------


## KARHOMA

Innalillahiii ....

Turut berduka cita yg sedalam-dalamnya om Robby, semoga amal ibadah almarhum diterima disisiNya dan diampuni segala dosa dan kekhilafannya.

Amiiiinnn ya rabbal alamiiiiinnn ..

 ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Kami sekeluarga turut berduka cita sedalam2nya oom Robby... Semoga arwah almarhumah diterima disisi Nya sesuai dgn amal ibdahnya dan bagi keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberikan kukuatan dan ketabahan.. amin..amin..

----------


## h3ln1k

turut berduka cita om robby

----------


## ronyandry

Turut berduka cita p'robby,
Semoga arwah almarhumah diterima disisi Nya sesuai dgn amal ibdahnya dan bagi keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberikan kukuatan dan ketabahan

----------


## irsan

Turut berduka cita om Robby....

----------


## superkoi

Turut berduka cita ya om Robby, semoga amal ibadah beliau di terima Allah SWT dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan...Amin.

----------


## torajiro

Turut berdukacita yg sedalam2nya om..

----------


## koibito

Innalillahi Wa'inna illaihi roji'un..

Turut Berduka Cita dan Menyampaikan Belasungkawa Yang Sedalam-dalamnya Om Robby..
Semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberikan kekuatan dan ketabahan dan almarhumah diampuni segala kesalahannya..

Amiin..

----------


## doddy

Turut Berdukacita Om Robby...
Semoga almarhumah diterima di sisi Tuhan Yang Maha Esa. Dan yang ditinggal diberikan ketabahan.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya dan Keluarga Ikut Berbela Sungkawa p Robby

----------


## nox

Turut berduka cita om robby...

----------


## TSA

Ikut berduka cita, Semoga segala amal baik diterima Allah swt. Amin



Tsa

----------


## seizetheday2610

Turut berduka cita Om Robby.

----------


## Begichu

turut berbela sungkawa. smoga almarhumah diterima di sisi-Nya dan keluarga yg ditinggalkan dapat tabah.

----------


## beryl

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi rojiuun..
Turut berduka cita atas meninggalnya ibunda Bp Robby Iwan, semoga amal ibadahnya diterima oleh Allah SWT.

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi rojiuun..
Ikut bela sungkawa, semoga almarhumah mendapat tempat terbaik disisiNya...

Ikut sedih juga, karena kmaren pas dibandung telat dapat info ini...
Harusnya bisa ngelayat... hiks

----------


## vina_pmk

Turut Berdukacita Om Robby...
Semoga almarhumah diterima di sisi Tuhan Yang Maha Esa

----------


## amir_hzh

Turut berduka cita P. Robby,
Semoga arwah almarhumah diterima disisi Nya dan diampuni sgl kesalahannya serta bagi keluarga yg ditinggalkan dapat tabah menerima cobaan ini.

----------


## Abied

Turut berduka cita Om
Semoga Arwahnya diterima disisiNYA..
Amin....

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mengucapkan Terima Kasih yang sebesar-besarnya atas perhatian teman2 semua, semoga Allah SWT membalas kebaikan teman2 semua. Amin.

----------


## e-koi

turut berduka om...

----------

